# I am thinking about the Pixel 4 XL



## Arjai (Feb 9, 2020)

Any thoughts? I use Verizon and don't want to spend more than the Pixel 4 XL. I like the idea of the new Moto RAZR, but it is less of a phone and more pricey. I have only been an Android-er and I think this Pixel is the only one I looked at with Android Q (10), the others are all 9.

Any user's here wanna try and pro/con it for me?

I play ingress and use a work app, for the most part. I have a charger, type c Motorola M(?) charger, at work. I hope it works w/ this.

I am leaving in a few hours to go to the store, 3 to be exact. Any info would be good.

Update... Leaving to go get the Pixel, in 20 minutes! I am a little excited!

NEW PHONE! NEW PHONE!
LOL!


Dammit, wasted time going to a store off the parkway... turns out it was a franchise and they didn't have the XL. So, off to the corporate store, that I should have gone to in the first place! Sad thing is, they have the XL but only the 64 GB model...I want the 128 GB model. I wonder if they would loan me a used Pixel 3 until it arrives?

We'll see, Leaving in 2 minutes to find out...however, it's a 40 minute bus ride, in the snowstorm, at least!

Off I go!


----------

